# Salpingectomy and oophorectomy



## KaylaRieken (Apr 23, 2019)

Good Morning,

I work for a Urology office and our doctor did a laparoscopic right salpingectomy and oophorectomy while he was doing a nephroureterectomy. He said that the right ovary and fallopian tube were overlying the ureter and there was some significant adhesions. He tried to free the adhesions up but they continued to bleed so he put Weck clips along the fallopian tube as well as the gonadal vessels feeding into the ovary, and excised these and removed the part of the fallopian tube as well as the ovary. Would I use CPT code 558661 for this procedure?


----------



## csperoni (Apr 23, 2019)

*58661*

Yes, 58661 is the correct code for laparoscopic removal of right tube and ovary.


----------



## cgaston (Apr 23, 2019)

I believe if organs are removed "en bloc" during a procedure they are not separately billable. I think I saw it in the NCCI Edits but I could be wrong...


----------



## KaylaRieken (May 22, 2019)

Is this going to be the correct code to use for the above procedure? Even if they didn't remove any adnexal structures?


----------



## csperoni (May 28, 2019)

Your original post states the surgeon "removed the part of the fallopian tube as well as the ovary."  The fallopian tube and ovary ARE adnexal structures.  I did a very brief search about whether en bloc organ removal is separately billable.  I did not find anything stating you could not bill for it.  As long as your primary procedures and 58661 are not CCI edits, I would use 58661.


----------



## KaylaRieken (May 29, 2019)

Thank you very much for clarifying that for me. I appreciate your responses.


----------

